

How I Learned to Appreciate Job Hoppers - fecak
http://jobtipsforgeeks.com/2014/05/30/hop2/

======
nostrademons
There's a middle-ground between job-hopping and unswerving company loyalty:
being strategic about your career. Stay in the same place as long as you
continue to have opportunities to learn & grow, supportive management, and
mission-alignment with the organization. Leave when your career goals no
longer align with the needs of the organization. That way you give potential
employers the signal that you're interested in new challenges, added
responsibility, and delivering value to the organization, but you also show
that you're proactive and won't put up with bullshit.

------
spiralhead
Great article. I've struggled with this for my entire career. I get bored
after finishing a major project and am left with miscellaneous tasks. But I've
found consulting gigs to be elusive and companies seem reluctant to hire
contractors. Even startups. So I risk being labeled a job hopper...

~~~
fecak
Consulting gigs, particularly good ones, seem easier to get for people who
have built a network. People want to hire a consultant who is a proven entity,
often referred by a first or secondhand contact. Referrals are really key
unless you are interested in the lowest hanging fruit of gigs.

